# Is now a good time to invest?



## Prem (23 December 2008)

Hi guys,

I am currently looking into investing in the stock market.

Just wondering if now is a good time.

I am currently running at 57% loss on MQG 

Any Ideas?

Should i put more money in now?


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (23 December 2008)

*Re: Is now a good time to invest ?*



Prem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am currently looking into investing in the stock market.
> 
> ...




Do you understand why you are at a 57% loss on MQG?
It is time for you to sit down and understand why and learn more about the market

Plus posters can't give out financial advice
Good Luck


----------



## Knobby22 (23 December 2008)

Logically, I don't think the general market has that much more to fall. It may be two years before we get out of this hole though.

There is some great buying out there however putting all your eggs in one basket especially one as difficult to understand as Macquarie may not be a good idea.


----------



## tech/a (23 December 2008)

Prem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am currently looking into investing in the stock market.
> 
> ...




It is quite possible that MQG may well finally be valued by the market at its current level or lower.


----------



## Julia (26 December 2008)

Prem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am currently looking into investing in the stock market.
> 
> ...



Are you asking if you should put more money into MQG?
When you've already lost 57% on it????


----------



## So_Cynical (27 December 2008)

Julia said:


> Are you asking if you should put more money into MQG?
> When you've already lost 57% on it????




Why not...a substantial average down may see him/her at break 
even in 12 months time.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> Why not...a substantial average down may see him/her at break
> even in 12 months time.




Oh dear god.

MQG have much much more chance of going broke than ever reaching its highs again.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Oh dear god.
> 
> MQG have much much more chance of going broke than ever reaching its highs again.




SP going sideways for the last 3 months, still paying good dividends and still lending 
money and doing deals...there not the train wreak that BNB is, surly if there were big 
problems they would of surfaced by now.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2008)

Yep. Because the future for investment banks and the LBO sector just looks terrific. 

They aren't doing mortgages anymore.

And the fact there are no more investment banks in the US should be an indication where this company will have to head.

Absolutely no future for IB's for a long time to come.


----------



## inenigma (27 December 2008)

*Re: Is now a good time to invest ?*



mazzatelli1000 said:


> Plus posters can't give out financial advice




Anytime is a good time to invest, you just need to do your own research.


----------



## kam75 (28 December 2008)

*Re: Is now a good time to invest ?*



inenigma said:


> Anytime is a good time to invest, you just need to do your own research.




Agreed.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

Yes

gg


----------



## jackstew320 (16 March 2018)

Every time is a good time rather you should aware of market trends. You should invest at right stock at the right time.
Thanks!!


----------

